# Diseño de un regulador de carga



## george1234 (Jul 22, 2008)

Buenos dias a todos, espero que esten bn.

Lo que pasa es que necesito desarrollar un proyecto sencillo el cual se compone de paneles solares, baterias recargables y bombillas o leds. Lo que quiero hacer es simplemente energizar los leds o bombillas con la energia de la bateria y que los paneles solares me alimenten la bateria. Estuve buscando en libros y internet, y encontre que el diseño que quiero hacer es el mismo diseño que usan en las casas con energia fotovolcaica, solo que yo lo quiero hacer a pequeña escala.

Recurro a ustedes por que no se como voy a limitar el flujo de energia de los paneles solares a la bateria ya sea cuando las baterias estan cargadas o descargadas, creo q a  esto se llama un regulador de carga y pienso que debe ser el mismo sistema de un adaptador de baterias recargables.

Les agradeceria si me dijeran que tengo que hacer o algun link relacionado con lo que necesito.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 23, 2008)

Nono, lo que yo haria seria dividir este tema en varias etapas.

1) esta el tema de recepcion solra (paneles), y direccionamiento de esa energia para cargar la bateria.
2) hacer un circuito indicador de carga de bateria, sencillo, los hay por todos lados, regula la cargas y luego, al estar llena la bateria, corta automaticamente el flujo desde los paneles.
3) la bateria y su circuito de alimentacion de la bombilla o led's.
4) los led's o bombillas.

no t conviene hacer un regulador, sino un detector de carga, q corte automaticamente el flujo.

si no encuentras algun esquema de esto t paso varios.

saludos.


----------



## el 14 (Jul 23, 2008)

hola que tal estoy totalmente deacuerdo en que lo que debes hacer es un circuito que cortes la carga de las baterias el cual es a base de comparadores pero si precisaras un regulador o estabilizador de corriente (fuente de corriente constante) puedes hacerlo con el LM317T en su hoja de datos encontraras varios ejemplos de estos.


----------



## george1234 (Jul 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias por responderme dj Draco, pense que nadie lo haria.

me parece muy bueno el ordenamiento de mi tema en etapas.
yo pensaba que necesitaba un regulador de carga para controlar el flujo hacia la bateria, ahora que me planteas lo del indicador de carga de bateria, me podrias explicar bn como conecto el panel, el indicador de carga, las baterias y las bombillas o leds?..

buscando en internet encontre este link
http://www.neoteo.com/construya-un-indicador-del-estado-de-carga-de-sus.neo
se ve muy bueno este indicador pero como te dije arriba , como lo acoplo a el circuito que necesito hacer.

si puedes enviame los esuqemas para analizarlos, no sabes cuanto te lo agradezco.

de corazon , muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2008)

Pronto diseño todo el circuito en lvie wire y te lo envio, pero basicamente yo conectaria desde los paneles hacia la bateria pasando por el controlador de carga asi, este desconecta los caragadores una vez q la bateria este llena. y de la bateria a los leds.

tambien deberias agradecer a "el 14", quien tambien t respondió.

saludos.


----------



## framimota (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, he estado leyendo el hilo porque yo estaria interesado en realizar algo por el estilo, lo unico diferente es que pretendo añadir un nuevo elemento y quizas alguno pueda ayudarme. Segun tengo entendido, existe un integrado que es capaz de encontrar el punto de trabajo de máxima potencia de los paneles solares. Mi intensión es hacer un regulador y que este al estar conectado a los paneles sea capaz de sacarles el máximo rendimiento. 

Agradeceria cualquier información que tuvieran al respecto

Muchas gracias


----------



## ALE777 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola, me interesa lo que estan planteando...yo tengo una estacion meteorologica inalambrica, que funciona con dos baterias AA, le puse 2 SONY NiMh de 2000 mAh, mi idea es ademas agregarle unas celdas solares que carguen las baterias mientras hay sol...pense que seria facil encontrar circuitos de reguladores de carga, pero solo encontre sitios que te quieren VENDER... buscando y buscando, encontre esta pagina, que da un circuito, pero para baterias grandes, de 12V, usada en un yate:

http://ludens.cl/Electron/solarreg/Solarr~1.htm
http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html

(alguien me puede indicar como se puede adaptar para mi proyecto?)

Y un pequeño tutorial sobre como funciona un regulador(solo teoria):
http://energiasolarfotovoltaica.blogspot.com/2006/01/el-regulador-de-carga.html

Yo tengo una vieja revista de mi pais, Argentina, "Electronica y telecomunicaciones" que muestra un circuito de un regulador para paneles solares, donde la energia sobrante se disipa en unas resistencias de potencia...si quieren, puedo escanear esas hojas y se las paso . si alguien puede aportar mas circuitos, EL PLANETA se lo va a agradecer...  espero respuestas! gracias!  
                                                                      ALE777


----------



## Darkdrak (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola a todos, me sumo al pedido. El link que pasaron: http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html
Me funcionaria pero no puedo determinar como conectar el lm 385, en el diagrama solo veo el tlc271. Sin mas gracias


----------



## Hola11 (Feb 27, 2011)

Quisiera preguntarles algo, tambien necesito fabricar un regulador de carga para baterias para una maqueta de energia solar fotovoltaica, en mi pais no tenemos muchos de los componentes que se usan en el circuito, navegando en internet pude ver que el regulador de carga de las motos cumple funciones muy similares a lo que busco con el control de carga de la bateria de los paneles, la diferencia que note es que este regulador tiene un convertidor de alterna a continua, cosa que no seria necesario ya que los paneles generan corriente cc y necesito usar cc en mi circuito. Alguien me podria orientar si es posible utilizar el regulador de carga de una motocicleta en mi maqueta de energia solar fotovoltaica, debido a los gostos del equipo tengo que realizar adaptaciones.. GRACIAS


----------



## Monttanna (Ago 22, 2011)

Quiciera saber si alguno de ustedes ya imulo el circuito, en algun programa. el circuito que posteo ale77 fue de gran ayuda pero tengo mis dudas en cuanto a su rendimiento ya lo hice y comparado con otroa que ya tenia este pierde un 26.9% de eficiencia en cuanto a carga. agradceria sus comentarios.


----------



## tron (Ago 22, 2011)

hola

no será más fácil conectar un MOSFET en serie entre el panel y la batería? de esta forma en vez de poner el panel en corto simplemente se desconecta de la batería hasta que su voltaje baje a cierto valor y luego reconecta.
Se simplifica usar un microcontrolador en lugar de OpAmps, aunque el precio pueda subir un poquito.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 22, 2011)

No creas que con micros sale mas caro, si el pic 12f675 cuesta $1.5 y a ademas reduce el tamaño de la placa.


----------



## fascape (Feb 22, 2012)

buenas me parece genial el tema y al verdad me encuentro buscando planos de reguladores
de 12 voltios y 8 amperes
uno de los amigos postio este plano
http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html
pero es de 4 amperes, alguien puede verlo y decirme con que variacion en ese circuito podria adaptarse para uno de 8 amperes?
SALUDOS A TODOS"""



una duda, al tener placas de 8 amperes que pasan por un regulador de 12 voltios 4 amperes
, este se quemara?
o solo deja que pasen 4 amperes?
SALUDOS!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2012)

Si la fuente no llega a entregar los 8A, el regulador no los va a entregar tampoco. Si el regulador está limitado a 4A, sólo entregará esa corriente y muy probablemente se derrumbe la tensión por el exceso de consumo, o se queme el regulador. O ambas cosas.
Si necesitás 8A, buscá uno que maneje al menos 10A o cosa así para no forzarlo hasta el límite 

Y si tenés una tensión de entrada Vin (mayor a 12V) y una de  salida de 12V y vas a necestiar una corriente de 8A, entonces la  potencia a disipar por el regulador será de (Vin-Vout)*8A. Tan simple como eso.
Como Vin suele estar al menos unos 5V por encima de la tensión de salida, la disipación será de unos 40W. Eso es mucho calor.


Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 8, 2012)

Si el convertidor es lineal, como bien te dijo Cacho, vas a tener:
17.4 V del panel - 14.4 V de la batería bien cargada = 3 V de diferencia
Si circulan 8 A vas a tener:
3 V x 8 A = 24 W de calor (Un panel de 25 W desperdiciado)
Ese valor es un mínimo, si la batería esta descargada la diferencia es mayor.

Entonces pasas a las conmutadas.
Como vas de una tensión de 17 V a una de 14 V, lo primero que se te ocurre es *buck*.
Teóricamente, el promedio de corriente de entrada es menor al de salida. Lo cierto es que la corriente pico de entrada es el doble del promedio de la corriente de salida.
Y cuando tu panel ve mas de 8 A la tensión se va a 0 V.
Osea que lo máximo que le vas a sacar son 4 A. Encima la corriente de entrada es discontinua.
Los valores de eficiencia dan altos, marketing siempre dice 99% y el fabricante lo corrobora, pero la verdad es que no se *aprovecha* la energía potencial del panel.
Ya una vez alguien me preguntó ¿Que pasa con la corriente discontinua en el panel? Claro, si no consumís no se genera la corriente.

Las topologías que tienen corriente continua a la entrada son:

Boost
SEPIC
Buck-Boost trabajando en modo Boost.
De esas la única que queda que va para abajo con la tensión es *SEPIC*.
Acá tenes el ejemplo que mas me gusta.

Hoy en día, vas a la tienda y compras el regulador que diga "MPPT 10 A" y te aseguras la cosecha.


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 29, 2013)

Hala,buenas a todos.Tenía pensado realizar un proyecto similar,pero mi idea era regular la carga con un lm317 con unos diodos puestos en serie en el GND del LM,para que me de una carga de 14.1V para así obtener una carga rápida,pero mi duda es como obtener la energia de la bateria cuando esté llena a tope y no haya sol,y de las placas si esta llena y hace sol..


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 2, 2013)

básicamente seria que se encendiese un led cuando la bateria está cargada,y además si está cargada y hace solo,que salga por la salida de corriente,la corriente de las placas,y si no hace sol,la corriente de la bateria..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Hala,buenas a todos.Tenía pensado realizar un proyecto similar,pero mi idea era regular la carga con un lm317 con unos diodos puestos en serie en el GND del LM,para que me de una carga de 14.1V para así obtener una carga rápida,pero mi duda es como obtener la energia de la bateria cuando esté llena a tope y no haya sol,y de las placas si esta llena y hace sol..


 
Elemental , mientras la placa esté cargando la batería  su voltage será superior , entonces la corriente saldrá de allí , a menos que sea demasiado consumo y entonces su tensión cae y el resto lo provee la batería.

Saludos !


----------

